# Plan for stopping muslims immigration to the USA



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

make all immigrants,before being allowed to come here,drink either a sip of wine or a piece of bacon.Wala no more boston bombings :-D


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This cuts out very talented vegetarian engineers and scientists from India and a lot of other vegetarian and non-drinking talent from around the world. Considering the current US brain drain, bad idea.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think you mean "Viola"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, since that is the case, I've read they are not allowed to view the female body, just post some porn pix at the borders.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> This cuts out very talented vegetarian engineers and scientists from India and a lot of other vegetarian and non-drinking talent from around the world. Considering the current US brain drain, bad idea.


Think otherwise T Girl. And you know, it might not be a bad Idea to just stop all visits by folks that don't agree with the USofA's way of doing business and thinking.

And you know maybe we also quit buying their crap also.

Yeah! I am and A hole


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know all the replies are tongue in cheek, is there any way to really stop anyone from getting into the US? Anyplace you can swim, tube, or drive across that is not a check point is fair game. Same with Canada, drive off the road, walk a mile down the border, cross, and be on your way. No country has secure borders anymore, except thru airports, and that's not a given.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any country you wish to emigrate to has a language and a culture. Stop the Tower of Babel BS. Potential citizens must learn to red and write English, preform basic math (add, subtract, multiple, divide), understanding of basic civics, no public entitlements, basic understanding of Judeo-Christain practices that are the basis for our laws. Stay out of Jail. 

Failure to do this over 10 years results in deportation, no second chances. I don't care if the rest of the family stays or goes. If your not registered or have a visa or green card..... bye bye. Limits on the amount of immigrants yearly. We can only assimilate so many at a time. You will not be admitted if you have communicable diseases. If you complete the requirements, apply for citizenship. 

Our Government would then need to keep tabs on the noncitizens residing in the US like it does members of this forum.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Any country you wish to emigrate to has a language and a culture. Stop the Tower of Babel BS. *Potential citizens must learn to red and write English, preform basic math* (add, subtract, multiple, divide), understanding of basic civics, no public entitlements, basic understanding of Judeo-Christain practices that are the basis for our laws. Stay out of Jail.
> 
> Failure to do this over 10 years results in deportation, no second chances. I don't care if the rest of the family stays or goes. If your not registered or have a visa or green card..... bye bye. Limits on the amount of immigrants yearly. We can only assimilate so many at a time. You will not be admitted if you have communicable diseases. If you complete the requirements, apply for citizenship.
> 
> Our Government would then need to keep tabs on the noncitizens residing in the US like it does members of this forum.


I don't disagree but you see where this is funny, right? :-D


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm with Sarge. Plus I have noticed that if I want to Emigrate to some places I need a savings account and a job before I arrive....go figure


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ooh. Id like to buy a vowel please. Id like to buy an A please. Im sorry but you're answer must be in the form of a question. 

I always find the argument more important than grammatical errors. If someone makes a point and the other party doesn't try to make a counter point and just corrects spelling. It just goes to show who is smarter. The person with an argument or the person going back to what we all learned in the third grade.
Id also like to say that it did get to me because a lot of people spelled border wrong its not boarder. A boarder is someone you take into your house. A border is like what is between Mexico and the United States. I was also in town and they were selling tires on the side of the road. The sign said tyres.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Please i'm not going to migrate to US from India..but i'm vegetarian like my most fellow Hindus/Buddhist..and i'm pretty much sure we never created any problem/nuisance in US.
Please i dont want to eat pork...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> make all immigrants,before being allowed to come here,drink either a sip of wine or a piece of bacon.Wala no more boston bombings :-D


Well I am only 1/2 Polish but this comes to mind:

The English, Western Eruropens, Germans Ii trust more NO MORE than the FRENCHESSES but they are basstrutsustds too, FRNCHESES, Austrians ( until they are saved).

Frenncheecheese , you are better to have as an enemy than a friend. You have proven that!!!!!

The English did honor the war but were BASTARDS to the men fighting in the SAME cause. What did they do to the men who helped fight with them? I'll call them traitors too.

They can go to hell.

Lets go back to 1600s, put them(JiHADiISTS) on a pike. They want to be-head christians? IMPALE the BASSTURDS, just like Jan SOBIESKI and YAN YAREMA.

JIHADISTS, YAYEMA is coming for YOU!!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We should be keeping all Muslims out of this country. Islam is not a religion it is an excuse to enslave women, mutilate preteen girls and turn boys into murders. That is no religion.

We all know of good Muslims but that is because they are better persons than they are Muslims. The time will come when each will be forced to chose between you and Islam. Never forget that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I'm with Sarge. Plus I have noticed that if I want to Emigrate to some places I need a savings account and a job before I arrive....go figure


Yeah, take Bahamas, for example. I'll never rate to be a Bahamian.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If I live anywhere outside the US it will be the UK, England, Northampton area.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well I am only 1/2 Polish but this comes to mind:
> 
> The English, Western Eruropens, Germans Ii trust more NO MORE than the FRENCHESSES but they are basstrutsustds too, FRNCHESES, Austrians ( until they are saved).
> 
> ...


Soooo...you've decided to become the modern version of Vlad the Impaler? How does this help things? You want to sink to their level? A quick, clean shot through the back of the head, or center mass if you're like me and not a fantastic shot or can't get that close, would work just fine.

I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't spend hours thinking up ways to kill Muslims or other terrorists...the only person I did that for was a child molester...

I _am_ having half-formed thoughts of starting a petition to have Islam outlawed as a cult, but I don't think it would be considered, let alone go through. Though that would certainly discourage them from coming here. That would be awesome, though...

Palmetto, I don't think any of us will be forgetting that anytime soon. Once you know the particulars of the religion, it's not something you _can_ forget.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> Soooo...you've decided to become the modern version of Vlad the Impaler? How does this help things? You want to sink to their level? A quick, clean shot through the back of the head, or center mass if you're like me and not a fantastic shot or can't get that close, would work just fine.
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't spend hours thinking up ways to kill Muslims or other terrorists...the only person I did that for was a child molester...
> 
> ...


Hahaha Obama is muslim, so no way such petition is going to go any where. But it will attract lot of buzz, then some Ulema will issue a fatwa to kill you and your family...then hell will break loose on you. Whatever you want to do brother, from my experience in india, i can tell you that don't give an individual face to them, they take it personally and go to extreme levels to kill you and whatever you hold dear. Too many Hindu Leaders who openly spoke against them have been killed in India in past few years.

Make a group, a big one so their is no face. Secondly always be armed!!! If they can kill children, then men like us are just targets for them to get 72 virgins!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This country was founded on the principal of freedom of religion. It's not some fad, it's the cornerstone of our whole system. We can't "keep Muslims out" and remain free... it's as simple as that.

Religious laws (like Sharia) are already disallowed under our constitution.

Another cornerstone of our system is the presumption of innocence. Those wanting to keep Muslims out because they have prejudged them to be a threat have no idea what it means to be an American, and spit on the graves of those who died to earn our precious freedoms.

_Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety. - Ben Franklin_


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> This country was founded on the principal of freedom of religion. It's not some fad, it's the cornerstone of our whole system. We can't "keep Muslims out" and remain free... it's as simple as that.
> 
> Religious laws (like Sharia) are already disallowed under our constitution.
> 
> ...


Exactly this has worked in their favour. They always find loopholes and ways around the constitution of the country. Religious Secularism has pushed France to this the present condition. There are hundreds of NO GO areas in France/Europe. Whatever may be 'your values, ethics, morals' For them its only Islam, nothing else, totally nothing.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> This country was founded on the principal of freedom of religion. It's not some fad, it's the cornerstone of our whole system. We can't "keep Muslims out" and remain free... it's as simple as that.
> 
> Religious laws (like Sharia) are already disallowed under our constitution.
> 
> ...


Funny Sarge didn't say keep them out because they're muslims. He said "And you know, it might not be a bad Idea to just stop all visits by folks that don't agree with the USofA's way of doing business and thinking."

That would also include those not so fine folks slipping or walking thru out southern border.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> make all immigrants,before being allowed to come here,drink either a sip of wine or a piece of bacon.Wala no more boston bombings :-D


Yes, all Muslims want to kill you! **** freedom of religion they should not be allowed here!!! (end sarcasm)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperLite said:


> Yes, all Muslims want to kill you! **** freedom of religion they should not be allowed here!!! (end sarcasm)


IF, you buy into the bull shit of islam being a religion. This is a touchy one for many, I get it...but our own Constitution will and has been used against us in regards to the 1st Amendment. Brilliant if you think about it that way.

islam is a Socio-Political ideology of world domination. They want to kill you or convert you. Some of them are the killers and the vast majority of the rest of them are supporting the killers killing you. I'm sure that there are some who "worship" the pedophile homosexual woman and children hater mohammed that really don't know what they hell they are really "worshipping" but I digress.

If they convert a few along the way, great...in their messed up ideology. But being able to utilize The Constitution of the US for their gain is brilliant. Pretty interesting isn't it?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> IF, you buy into the bull shit of islam being a religion. This is a touchy one for many, I get it...but our own Constitution will and has been used against us in regards to the 1st Amendment. Brilliant if you think about it that way.
> 
> islam is a Socio-Political ideology of world domination. They want to kill you or convert you. Some of them are the killers and the vast majority of the rest of them are supporting the killers killing you. I'm sure that there are some who "worship" the pedophile homosexual woman and children hater mohammed that really don't know what they hell they are really "worshipping" but I digress.
> 
> If they convert a few along the way, great...in their messed up ideology. But being able to utilize The Constitution of the US for their gain is brilliant. Pretty interesting isn't it?


Ah, i guess it goes for some other so called religions too then "buying into the bullshit" and "supporting killers" .... How many died in the crusades??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, I'll bite and reply this one time then I'm finished with any back and forth, I don't have a beef with you.
First, I don't give one shit how many died in the crusades.
Second, lets play a game... that my "religion" is worshiping a particular diety. Buried deep in the "bible" of my so called religion is a command to sodomize and kill PrepperLite and his family. So I apply for a permit to build a place of "worship" right next to your house. Still support this freedom of religion? C'mon man


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OK, I'll bite and reply this one time then I'm finished with any back and forth, I don't have a beef with you.
> First, I don't give one shit how many died in the crusades.
> Second, lets play a game... that my "religion" is worshiping a particular diety. Buried deep in the "bible" of my so called religion is a command to sodomize and kill PrepperLite and his family. So I apply for a permit to build a place of "worship" right next to your house. Still support this freedom of religion? C'mon man


The crusades are relevant since you are calling this religion "supporting killers" because millions, tens of millions by effect, we killed in the crusades under the name of God....

Second, i see your point about wanting to kill me and my family... but on this site people cry "slow erosion of rights" is it not an erosion when they start to ban one religion? Whats to stop them from declaring your religion "dangerous" and outlawing it once they have set the precedent?

Bombing of abortion clinics, hate speech/violence against gays, etc.... wow .... its looking easier and easier to ban this religion thing its so dangerous....


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Read a pre-9-11 English translation of the Quran that is approved by the center for Islamic studies and then tell me Islam is a religion. Islam is no more a religion than determining who to kill in the name of Allah by reading chicken bones.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Sometimes i'm not angry at Muslims...I'm angry at those people of my country, religion.. who deny to see any threat coming in the guise of 'peaceful' religion. Its same as our WBC deny to fight when we are really HIV + and diseases are slowly killing us.. 
Impotence is not only physical...Its mental also!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> This country was founded on the principal of freedom of religion. It's not some fad, it's the cornerstone of our whole system. We can't "keep Muslims out" and remain free... it's as simple as that.
> 
> Religious laws (like Sharia) are already disallowed under our constitution.
> 
> ...


Then keep them out because they want to restrict freedom and speech for everyone, the fact they are Muslim is just coincidence.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Read a pre-9-11 English translation of the Quran that is approved by the center for Islamic studies and then tell me Islam is a religion. Islam is no more a religion than determining who to kill in the name of Allah by reading chicken bones.


Islam is a bonafide religion according to the vast majority and many scholars........ As are many other religions.. If a religion such as Islam can be outlawed in the US so can yours....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Islam has elements of religion in it, but it doesn't take a scholar to see it is more than that. All one need do is look at the Muslim world. 

The tenets of Islam is in direct opposition to that which our founders built. Again, the evidence can be found in Muslim nations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Council on American-Islamic Relations is correct, Islam is a religion of peace. These people should be allowed to run their families the what they want, not be prosecuted for it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Honor Killings in America - Honor Killing Victim Noor Almaleki - Marie Claire

THE RISE OF HONOR KILLINGS IN AMERICA | Marshall Frank

And states are taking measures to ban Sharia Law. How mean can you get? If they want to beat their wives, they should be allowed. This is religious persecution. If Sharia Law allows genital mutilation, who are we to say it is wrong? If Sharia Law allows a 10 yr old girl to be given in marriage, who are we to oppose it?

North Carolina becomes 7th state to ban Muslim Sharia law | Deseret News


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

They can eat bacon OR drink alcohol.Not both either or.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> They can eat bacon OR drink alcohol.Not both either or.


Many will drink when out with non muslims here. Around their own, these very same will be the first to condemn it.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

but the truly pious wont do it.Its the truly pious we must worry about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> but the truly pious wont do it.Its the truly pious we must worry about.


They are allowed to do as the infidels do when infiltrating. Muhammad gave his blessings on this tactic.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been doing a lot of posting today, this topic actually hits home to a certain extent. I run sales for a small software company. My kids are older, two in high school and one in junior high. They don't hang out with the Mrs. and I very much anymore now that the oldest has wheels. As I look back at my life (in my mid-40s), I am thankful that my kids are healthy, I have a roof over my head and I have tidy sum saved for retirement. Nothing extravagant, rather enough to maintain our lifestyle. Happiness is being happy with what you have. In short, I have been blessed.

As a way of giving back, I volunteer my time at the ER department at our local hospital and have done so for the past year or so. You wouldn't believe the amount of non-english speaking, no documentation people that show up at the ER with scabies, suspected TB and other ailment. The border is porous, my friends. Just wait for some pandemic where our neighbors to the south are inundated and people cross because they get "free healthcare" by just going to the ER. 

My point is that they are already here. Anyone can get across. Meanwhile, "Coyotes" get up to $50 grand for getting HVTs across the border. Don't expect an EMP. Sure, plan for that, but more likely is a coordinated attack against loosely if not zero secured transformers, bringing down the entire electrical grid. 

Wishing you a pleasant evening,

hansonb4


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Its frog in hot tub mentality. We will react on sudden attacks. Slowly they are colonizing, by taking over at key positions, key areas. Conquest is not only by battles.. A slow, silent one is more dangerous because we do not perceive such threats.
They will not attack with tanks and planes. A 'Trojan Horse' styled attack.
http://www.barenakedislam.com/2014/...s-to-take-over-several-birmingham-uk-schools/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When my mother lived in McAllen, Tx, 10 years ago they would come across the boarder within days of giving birth so their child could be a citizen. It's just been amplified by bho.jmo.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Don't expect an EMP. Sure, plan for that, but more likely is a coordinated attack against loosely if not zero secured transformers, bringing down the entire electrical grid.


That's damn sure the lesser of two evils and I'll take it! At least all our electronics won't be fried.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Islam is a bonafide religion according to the vast majority and many scholars........ As are many other religions.. If a religion such as Islam can be outlawed in the US so can yours....


My dear, no one is arguing that it is _considered_ a bonafide religion. That's not what's in question.

Now, I think there are other members who will attest to this, but I was at first a little hung up on the "religion" aspect of Islam. I was not comfortable with the idea that I might very well have to point a gun at someone who was doing what he did for his "religion," and I was reluctant to believe many of the accusations against them.

I think I've learned better by now.

Islam _did_ start out peacefully, but it isn't any longer and it seems to be refusing to move past this stage. And if you take out the few religious aspects of it, what you're left with is, as said before, an organization hell-bent on dominating the world and is willing to kill you to do it. Add the religious aspects back in, and I don't see it these days as much more than a cult.

In the end, if I _have_ to kill one of them, or if there is a war with them where I will have to kill many, I will not do it because of their few religious beliefs. That would be wrong. I will do it because the vast majority of their politico-ideology allows for and _encourages_ murder, rape, enslavement, and torture, and those four things will be what keeps me from hesitating.

I would try not to be so blunt, but I felt this should have been said as clearly as I could manage...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Read a pre-9-11 English translation of the Quran that is approved by the center for Islamic studies and then tell me Islam is a religion. Islam is no more a religion than determining who to kill in the name of Allah by reading chicken bones.


Unfortunately it's not what you or I consider a religion, but what is a recognized religion. And R used to talk about losing rights a bit at a time. Ban one religion and allow that to stand and it's only a matter of time before we get a situation like Nazi Germany.

Better to use the approach that you are allowed to do anything you wish as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else.

By those guidelines those that practice Islam but don't take any overt acts to injure another would be free to practice. Those that plot to overthrow our government, or kill non believers are criminals and deserve prosecution.

I think it's pretty sad that a good number of you wish to condemn a whole group of folks simply because they are of the Islamic Faith. Not for what they've done or plot doing.

So much for being square with the constitution.

Who's next the Mormons. or the seventh dav advantists?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, all the evidence in the world will not help some understand Islam is not a mere religion, and it is not infiltrating Western nations so that it might take a peaceful place among other beliefs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

British Imam explaining terrorism and sharia law.
?Terrify the Enemy of Allah': British Imam Cites Koran Tells Muslims to Terrorize | Christian News Network


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Unfortunately, all the evidence in the world will not help some understand Islam is not a mere religion, and it is not infiltrating Western nations so that it might take a peaceful place among other beliefs.


Its called 'taqiyya'...anything is acceptable to achieve final results.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

1) Islam is not a bona fide religion. It is a weak, ugly & poor imitation of a "messiah" religion Mohammed made up after seeing what a success the Christian "jihading" was at the time.
2) "How many died in the crusades??" - in fact, not nearly enough, or we would not have this problem now. Like Mao and the chinese.
3) it only boils down to who you're wanting to bow to and force your kid to suffer so the argument is simple human quality of life. That's the not so pretty part.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> The crusades are relevant since you are calling this religion "supporting killers" because millions, tens of millions by effect, we killed in the crusades under the name of God....


i have stopped posting here as much and mainly just read but i have to comment on this. first, i see what you're trying to say but your execution is horrible. second, i am not religious...or spiritual...but the crusades are completely irrelevant. what times are we talking about here? last time i checked, the crusades are not happening and i dont know any christians that go around chanting the world needs to be purged of all non-christians. some may be pushy in trying trying to convert you, but what's the worst they do? tell you that you are going to hell if you don't convert? is being told that you are going to hell really that bad if you don't believe in hell to begin with?

now apply that same logic to the muslim extremists...all you hear is how their goal is to convert or kill non-muslims. it's just as ignorant as calling all white people illegal immigrants for 'migrating' here illegally before there were international laws set in place to regulate immigration.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> My dear, no one is arguing that it is _considered_
> 
> ...Islam _did_ start out peacefully...


Someone has given you incorrect information.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

one of those human condition things we have is the sort of people we want in our tribe tend to look at others as if their insides were the same - and have no clue. If they did, chances are they might be your second pick for tribe...

We need more fun pictures here!
































Yup, thousands of words...


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> Someone has given you incorrect information.


You realize that no religion starts off with "God/Allah/Goddess/Ra/What-have-you said to go kill people," don't you? The Catholic church didn't start with the Crusades--that came later. The Mayans didn't start off with sacrifices--that came later. Islam didn't start off with "kill or convert"--that came after someone knocked Mohammed off his high horse and he decided he didn't like it.

So yes, it started off relatively peacefully. I mean, considering the times, I don't believe it would have been perfectly so, but still. Now, whether you choose to blind yourself to that or not is your choice...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it's the relevancy now that most people are thinking about. Actually, catholicism did start, in fact in fine, as a war religion - Constantine claimed he saw the cross and "in hoc signo vinces" in the sky, giving him divine right to claim his own cult and create from it catholicism for the purpose of conquering.
I'm not sure what you mean about indians? We don't even remember when human sacrifice started, just when it was ending mostly? I don't want to disturb your faith, but we eat one every now and then too. Not around here in this century that I know of but yeah, indians don't want you to think to be a bunny because real life and nature are kinda rough let alone when it gets real.
You have to admit, Mohammad tries flowers first and then got mean when he wasn't as popular as he wanted.
That is the thing about these times. The bullshit craps out....but dangit...eventually here new comes. "Alien" 'Ligion or something?
Indian religion came from magic, knowing from heaven, saving the sick, having advantage over enemies, getting tribe to kill cause chief say broke magic, stuff like that. Jesus is way bigger, way high for us. Big magic we don't know. We are good at human being.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I think it's the relevancy now that most people are thinking about. Actually, catholicism did start, in fact in fine, as a war religion - Constantine claimed he saw the cross and "in hoc signo vinces" in the sky, giving him divine right to claim his own cult and create from it catholicism for the purpose of conquering.
> I'm not sure what you mean about indians? We don't even remember when human sacrifice started, just when it was ending mostly? I don't want to disturb your faith, but we eat one every now and then too. Not around here in this century that I know of but yeah, indians don't want you to think to be a bunny because real life and nature are kinda rough let alone when it gets real.
> You have to admit, Mohammad tries flowers first and then got mean when he wasn't as popular as he wanted.
> That is the thing about these times. The bullshit craps out....but dangit...eventually here new comes. "Alien" 'Ligon or something?


That might have been what Constantine _said_ was his reason, but let's get real; he started it for two major reasons. 1) By enforcing one religion over everyone, it made everyone easier to control. They would then be working off the same set of beliefs and laws, meaning you had fewer "misunderstandings" than when you allowed freedom of religion in an empire. Keep in mind, this was a huge empire that took months to get new laws from the capitol (sp?) to the outer areas, so keeping everyone on the same page was a must.

2) The church funneled money into the government so they had what they needed.

Now, to the next point. Most of what the professionals of the field speculates gets harder to confirm the farther back you go, but it is unlikely that the Mayans started out with human sacrifice. Something happened later down the road to make them think it would be necessary--probably an eclipse, which would have been seen as a sign from their gods, and one of the priests decided the gods were angry and needed a sacrifice to be appeased.

What do you eat every now and then? Human hearts or the rabbits you mention in the next sentence? I assume the rabbits...I also do not understand how this disturbs my faith...

Real life and nature being "kinda" rough? "Kinda"? I live in an apartment complex where they butcher goats in the parking lot, so I think that's kind of an understatement :lol:

And I already said that about Mohammed, but that just reiterates my previous point.


----------

